# Another contractor gets robbed story.



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

I've yet to be ripped off, but they got my father for about 3k a few yrs back. Upsetting as hell to even read this thread. I feel for you guys.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

they got my wifes car a few weeks back. They jimmied the lock (car was in the driveway at night) and all they took was the manual.

We figured that they wanted the code to open the door (Ford escape) It cost us $700 to have the module replaced, insurance paid us about $400 of it.

She doesn't leave the garage door opener in the car at night, so that's a relief. (where's my damn dog while this is going on?????)

Cops said that they hit over 50 cars that night in our area, and we live in what we thought of as a safe area. Nothing ever happens here! till now.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> Welcome to Baltimore city.
> 
> Can totally see that happening on 395 (MLK Jr Blvd).


Kind of ironic it happening there, huh? And I'm going to make a lucky guess they aren't caucasion boys either!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Mrmac204 said:


> they got my wifes car a few weeks back. They jimmied the lock (car was in the driveway at night) and all they took was the manual.


Our block has been the target of car thieves with specific shopping lists a few times. Spare body parts for my wife's car are expensive, so every once in a while someone comes along and tries to steal a mirror, or a license plate holder, or trim piece, probably on order from a mechanic. They've done the same to neighbors' cars, too.

A neighbor had his very old sound system stolen out of his 1970s Mercedes. After he said that he couldn't understand why they'd want it, I remembered the classic battery-stealing tactic, and mentioned that their real target might be the new sound system. Sure enough, they showed up a week later to steal it. He had put in a new alarm system, though, and he chased them away, but only after they'd smashed a window.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Get one of these and a CC permit. :thumbsup:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

My commercial insurance covers me for tool theft if the doors are locked. Doors unlocked too bad. I get up to $5000


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> My commercial insurance covers me for tool theft if the doors are locked. Doors unlocked too bad. I get up to $5000


Same here, I have 10k and separate coverage for every tool over a grand


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Same here, I have 10k and separate coverage for every tool over a grand


That sounds right about the every tool over $1k.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> The only places on earth I've ever had people approach my window at traffic lights trying to sell me bottled water and oranges were Newark and Mexico.
> 
> First prize one week in Newark, second prize two weeks in Newark. :laughing:



Whoa whoa whoa! Don't drag bottled water guy into this! That guy is a life saver in the summer!
I always patron bottled water guy. He's making an honest buck. Buys those waters at Costco for about 5 bucks a case, sells them for a dollar a piece to your car window in traffic. That's a better price than 7-11 and he walks it to you!
Everybody wins!
I wish all the thieves did this. Everyone would get to keep their tools and be hydrated.


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

You guys need the guy that does our concrete work. We were setting up a site and the one shady neighbor came over and said a 100 bucks a week and ill keep an eye on your tools and stuff and the concrete guy said I'm not paying you anything no one will steal anything and the guy said its a rough area I'm sure someone would and he told the guy well if my tools come missing I'm gonna go to your house first and knock every house over in this block with the excavator until they are returned lol no one ever touched a thing!


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

If you ever met this guy you would realize he wasn't joking either hahaha


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

kbelz67 said:


> Half lean on the doors so he can't get out the other half empty the bed of tools. Felt bad for him.
> Same road same thing but with a couple who had mountian bikes on the back. Pure precision.


I think that passes for "work" on most MLK boulevards. Normally they would just do the grab stuff off the back at lights, but that's organization. 

I was told by the employees of a tool store to watch what you have in the bed of your truck as if you quick run in to get something, sometimes another p/u truck would pull up alongside yours and the people jump into the bed of your truck and load it into theirs, then take off. If your saw is outside to do cuts, p/u trucks will also pull up, throw it into the back, and take off. Yeah, wetsaws too. On that side of town they like flareside F150s. Same people like to drive away with trailers out of your driveway....or even your back yard.

Been there, left that. Still don't trust people and always calculate how much I'm willing to lose at any moment of leaving some things. This is where those big stanley plastic wheeled toolboxes are so handy.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

dom-mas said:


> My commercial insurance covers me for tool theft if the doors are locked. Doors unlocked too bad. I get up to $5000


I have a 20k tool policy, it's calculated at a diff % rate for tools that I catalog (serial and document) vs blanket-this covers the van if it's wiped out or the shop if it burns down...probably not both though. 

I've never heard of the "doors have to be locked" clause-is that accurate? I'm vigilant b/c I'm selfish-don't want to spend the downtime and hassle of replacing tools.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I have a 20k tool policy, it's calculated at a diff % rate for tools that I catalog (serial and document) vs blanket-this covers the van if it's wiped out or the shop if it burns down...probably not both though.
> 
> I've never heard of the "doors have to be locked" clause-is that accurate? I'm vigilant b/c I'm selfish-don't want to spend the downtime and hassle of replacing tools.


Not sure of your policy but mine has that condition. Same with vehicle theft. If i leave my keys in the ignition and doors open and someone steals it, too bad. It's still illegal but my ins won't cover it.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Get a two way clifford/viper system :whistling

Money spent up front can save you from taking it up the rear later.

Mine is less than six months old and has already paid for itself.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

superseal said:


> Get a two way clifford/viper system :whistling
> 
> Money spent up front can save you from taking it up the rear later.
> 
> Mine is less than six months old and has already paid for itself.


This on a van or trailer. I have the viper system on my truck and use my phone to remote start, open, lock, open andclose windows ect ect and it works very well. Unlimited range too.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Sweet. does it work on manual windows and locks? how about glowplugs? does it light your glows first?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> This on a van or trailer. I have the viper system on my truck and use my phone to remote start, open, lock, open andclose windows ect ect and it works very well. Unlimited range too.


Neither, it's on my new Superduty 

Replaces the factory alarm with all the goodies,...windows mods, remote start, toolbox - tailgate - hood pinning and shock sensors front and back.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

When I was 18, I bought a set of oil leather Rooster bags, all the hand tools ect.... an air compressor, some guns and a skill saw. 

I was building an ipe deck with a guy, lunch time, 18, no wife, mama didnt make lunch because I was on my own, I hung my bags on a saw horse and put my tools in the adjacent boat house and ran to 7 11.....

Bags got jacked. ...

At 18 it was crushing.... 

I have never left tools on a job since. I provide all tools except bags and hand tools for my crew. They are not allowed to leave tools. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

superseal said:


> Neither, it's on my new Superduty
> 
> Replaces the factory alarm with all the goodies,...windows mods, remote start, toolbox - tailgate - hood pinning and shock sensors front and back.


Oh right. Sounds like you have same setup as me. Can't beat locking your truck knowing all the windows close and all doors lock. I was gonna get the tail gate module to lock that too but never got around to it. Def will do it if I get a bed cover. 

You should look at the smart start module if you ever go into places like lowes and HD. A few times my alarm has gone off and was out of range for the remote but phone alerted me. It's also nice when you leave your house or job site and remember that you left the truck open 10 mins down the road. You can lock it still. I even used the system to turn my lights on me truck when we used to come back on the boat late at night on the lake so it would light up the dock and we could see where we were going. Love the fact it has lifetime warranty too.


----------

